# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Ứng Dụng máy biến tần CHV Trong Điều Khiển Sức Căng

## lycute@@

Hệ thống bao gồm hai biến tần: Biến tần chính (kéo và định hình) điều khiển tốc độ dài của toàn hệ thống, và được điều chỉnh thông qua một bộ phân áp.
Ứng dụng biến tần trong điều khiển sức căng

  - Một nhà máy sản xuất dây đồng ở Shenzhen, tỉnh Giang Đông sử dụng một bộ điều khiển biến tần kép để điều khiển máy kéo dây trung gian. Điều khiển cho motor chính là 1 Biến tần 37-KW và điều khiển motor trục cuộn là 1 Biến tần 5.5-KW. Máy kéo dây trung gian được trang bị bộ phận ủ, nhưng nó không có bộ phận căng. Vì vậy biến tần CHV100 với card điều khiển sức căng được lắp vào trục cuộn. Với moudle chức năng tính toán đường kính cuộn và đặt lực căng, máy có thể thực hiện việc cuộn dây với một lực căng là hằng số. Nó không có chế độ điều khiển momen sức căng hồi tiếp.

 
  - Hệ thống bao gồm hai biến tần: Biến tần chính (kéo và định hình) điều khiển tốc độ dài của toàn hệ thống, và được điều chỉnh thông qua một bộ phân áp. Tốc độ cuộn có thể được điều chỉnh tùy ý một khi mà chất lượng dây kéo ra được đảm bảo. Đồng thời, tần số vận hành của bộ điều khiển chính sẽ được output tới Biến tần cuộn (AI) thông qua tín hiệu đồng bộ  ở ngõ analog (AO), tín hiệu tốc độ dài được dùng để tính toán đường kính lô cuộn. Lực căng của hệ thống có thể được điều chỉnh thông qua bộ phân áp. Biến tần cuộn cho phép điều khiển momen, và như thế cần lắp một encoder vào trục của motor cuộn. Encoder này được nối với card PG tích hợp trong biến tần CHV100 để đo tốc độ quay của motor, motor cuộn có lắp một bộ thắng. Cả hai Biến tần đều được cài đặt ở chế độ dừng tự do trong trường hợp tắt máy. Khi hệ thống kéo dây bắt đầu hoạt động, cả hai biến tần đều đồng thời khởi động. Sau đó hệ thống từ từ điều chỉnh đặt cho CHV100  tốc độ dài và tăng tốc hệ thống cho đến khi nó đạt được tốc độ dài mong muốn theo yêu cầu sản xuất. Moment bù quán tính sẽ được cộng thêm vào theo chủ định riêng của moudle điều khiển sức căng CHV, điều này có tác dụng loại trừ vấn đề mất ổn định của hệ thống do quán tính gây ra trong quá trình tăng/giảm tốc. Cài đặt thông số biến tần điều khiển motor chính như sau:

  ●    P0.00 0: Điều khiển Vector không có PG
  ●    P0.01 1: Lệnh chạy từ Terminal
  ●    P0.03 1: Chọn Analog AI1
  ●    P0.06 0: source A
  ●    P0.11: Thời gian tăng tốc (dựa theo điều kiện thực tế)
  ●    P1.08 1: Dừng tự do
  ●    P5.02 1: Chức năng teminal S1: Chạy thuận
  ●    P6.07 0: Chức năng AO1: tần số hoạt động (Xác định tốc độ cuộn)

*Cài đặt thông số Biến tần cuộn như sau:*

  ●    P0.00 1: Điều khiển Vector không có PG
  ●    P0.01 1: Lệnh chạy từ Terminal
  ●    P1.08 1: Dừng tự do
  ●    P3.10: Tham số PG (encoder, dựa theo điều kiện thực tế)
  ●    P5.02 1: Chức năng teminal S1: Chạy thuận
  ●    PF00 1: Điều khiển moment không có hồi tiếp lực căng.
  ●    PF.01 0: Chế độ cuộn
  ●    PF.04: Lực căng lớn nhất (dựa theo điều kiện thực tế)
  ●    PF.05 1: Chức năng AI1, đặt lực căng
  ●    PF.11: Tỉ số truyền động cơ khí (dựa vào điều kiện thực tế)
  ●    PF.12: Đường kính cuộn lớn nhất
  ●    PF.14: Đường kính tang cuộn
  ●    PF.18 0: Tính đường kính cuộn dựa trên tốc độ dài.
  ●    PF.22: Tốc độ dài lớn nhất (dựa vào điều kiện thực tế)
  ●    PF.23 2: Chức năng AI2, như là nguồn đặt tốc độ dài.
  ●    PF.33: Hệ số bù quán tính hệ thống (dựa vào điều kiện thực tế)

   - Để có thêm thông tin về ứng dụng biến tần CHV, vui lòng tham khảo hướng dẫn vận hành Biến tần CHV100 và Hướng dẫn sử dụng chức năng điều khiển sức căng.

----------


## tammocviet

Ứng Dụng máy biến tần CHV Trong Điều Khiển Sức Căng

----------

